# USPS Parcel Post Delivery Delays WTF??



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

I am having a TERRIBLE time with parcel post deliveries and I am wondering if this is an anomaly or if anyone else is having these issues.

I dropped a package off going from Memphis to New York on January 11th. The post office doesn't show it "processed" until January 19th, and as of today it still has not been delivered. That is 15 days to get up the coast?? If you put the info in the time and cost estimator it says 5 days. 

I also have another package that I dropped off on January 14th going to LA and it still doesn't show as processed and the USPS system doesn't have any tracking abilities. 

I talked to a lady today that said large packages shipped parcel post can take up to 14 days.   :mad2: 

WTF??

If it doesn't fit in a Priority Mail Envelope, I am using FedEx from now on.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

if it's too slow ship first class. parcel post is only one step up from media mail.
________
Yamaha fj1100


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

CleavesF said:


> if it's too slow ship first class. parcel post is only one step up from media mail.


First Class doesn't appear to be an option. 
http://postcalc.usps.gov/MailServic...OZ=38671&DZ=90210&RECT=True&L=35&H=28&W=8&G=0

Also, are you implying that two weeks to deliver a package with the CONUS is normal? How much faster is 1st Class?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

with parcel post you always take your chances- it sucks. unfortunately, w/ usps, if it's over 13oz, its parcel post or priority mail. Usually the cost isnt that much different unless its a much larger/heavier package.
Otherwise, fedex is usually a better option, if not as convenient.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

handsomerob said:


> If it doesn't fit in a Priority Mail Envelope, I am using FedEx from now on.


Support the home town boys.


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

handsomerob said:


> I am having a TERRIBLE time with parcel post deliveries and I am wondering if this is an anomaly or if anyone else is having these issues.
> 
> I dropped a package off going from Memphis to New York on January 11th. The post office doesn't show it "processed" until January 19th, and as of today it still has not been delivered. That is 15 days to get up the coast?? If you put the info in the time and cost estimator it says 5 days.
> 
> ...


just ship it priority mail. it's easier. I've found media mail to be slow and unreliable (several lost textbooks).


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

parcel post is slow as sh!t... why do you think it's so cheap???


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

UPS ground is relatively cheap and quick and can be tracked online. Much better than USPS.


----------



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

*UPS May Be Worse*

I'm still dealing w/ a claim from last year on a Connondale w/ dent received. Sent detailed spec photos as instucted (I'm a pro photgrapher). Runaround w/ shipper, lots of phone calls w/ UPS & sender. Confusion on pick up of damagfed frame. Quotes for frame replacment from sender & my local shop. It never ends. You may remember my 1st post on this:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=114587&highlight=dent


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Yeah...my experience is that UPS smashes stuff, USPS is unpredictable but cheap, and FedEx is expensive but gets it done so long as it's not heading to some rural address.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Ship FedEx or UPS


----------



## w4ta (Aug 27, 2007)

Fedex and UPS generally have the same list rates. FedEx is perceived to be more expensive, but unless you're a heavy shipper with discounts, the price is the same with both companies.


----------



## 40cal (Jun 7, 2006)

Priority and first class are the same thing. I've had really good service when shipping Priority USPS. Last item that was shipped to me parcel post took a little over a month to get to me. I think they walked it across the country.


----------



## DM-SC (Jul 18, 2007)

I either ship or receive packages and envelopes on a regular basis. They come via Fed-Ex, UPS or USPS (first class or Priority). I'd say 98% make it within the "normal" shipping time. The 2% that take longer pretty much get spread out evenly between all three carriers. Non of them are perfect. 

That 2% can be a real pain!


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

To me it's like this:

USPS>FedEx>UPS

UPS really doesn't give a rat's about your packages. USPS will always be on time if you pay Priority or First Class, and too boot they deliver Sat. just like FedEx.

UPS sucks... they only deliver M-F which is idiotic. Brown doesn't do it for me. Especially since I want my crap Sat. Not wait another 2 days to get it Monday!


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I agree USPS Priority is great, UPS just smashes your stuff and Fedex charges too much. I ordered from ProBikeKit and it got delivered in 4 days by USPS on a SUNDAY!


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

DrSmile said:


> I agree USPS Priority is great, UPS just smashes your stuff and Fedex charges too much. I ordered from ProBikeKit and it got delivered in 4 days by USPS on a SUNDAY!


I've had stuff come USPS priority come from the other coast overnight once and in two days many times. I've also had them take over a week. Also had people ask me if a dog had ripped apart my USPS shipment. 

Fedex seems to be more expensive from most vendors that offer an option. Most times I use them for stuff I ship from here.

DHL seems really cheap and quick, but I haven't used them enough to say for sure.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

40cal said:


> Priority and first class are the same thing.


Not true.

Having said that, I've had mixed experience with USPS in general.Examples:
-One frameset sent to me via Priority Mail took a whole month to get to me. Interestingly, the day after I went to the post office to submit a claim (the frame was insured, thankfully) it showed up at my house.
-A set of cranks bought off Ebay from a seller across the country were sent to me Priority Mail and got home in two days!
-A set of brifters from the same Ebay seller.Bought them the day after the cranks and ordered USPS Express Mail. They got home in 4 days when they should have arrived in 2.

Sold a wheel on Ebay and shipped it Priority Mail. It got to the buyer 3500 miles away in 2 days.

So consistency is not their strong suit. But they're cheap.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Remember that the USPS' volume is much greater than UPS and FedEX

Ebay has a deal with the USPS too, free boxes etc... not to mention most sellers use USPS. For the sheer amount they deal with they're absolutely amazing.

In response to the Priority Mail Frame taking a month, that's probably because it got lost. That's why filing your claim fixed everything else. 

For the most part... Priority mail is 2-3 days in about 95-97% of all cases.


----------



## 40cal (Jun 7, 2006)

RC28 said:


> Not true.


If you try to mail a package "First Class"and it weighs more than 13 ounces they call it "Priority Mail" . Same thing


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

40cal said:


> If you try to mail a package "First Class"and it weighs more than 13 ounces they call it "Priority Mail" . Same thing


Then what's the diff. if it's under 13 ounces between Priority and First Class? :mad2:


----------



## Barry Muzzin (Sep 18, 2006)

DrSmile said:


> I agree USPS Priority is great, UPS just smashes your stuff and Fedex charges too much. I ordered from ProBikeKit and it got delivered in 4 days by USPS on a SUNDAY!


I got my last package form PBK on a Sunday, too. Couldn't figure out who was banging on my door at 7:30 on a Sunday morning...


----------



## coonass (Feb 4, 2004)

Your problem is: "MEMPHIS".... I lived in good old Mempho for over 40 years and the 'main labor force' at USPS, FedEx & UPS is not going to work unless someone catches them goofing off...USPS even delivers non-priority packages here on Saturday.!! I now live elsewhere and have superb services from the "Big 3"....I'm surprised you got that 'Lady' to answer the telephone at all.....her supervisor's supervisor must have been too close for her to ignore the ringing  You must be new to the Memphis area...better get used to the incompetence there....and if you must do business with any government agency there, arrive 1 hour before closing time....any earlier and you'll be there until closing time


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

ever since armstrong left, USPS has been slower. Coincidence????


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I've never had a problem with priority mail, but twice when I've used parcel post to ship wheelsets, they have taken forever! The first time, it took 5 weeks for a set to get delivered! The poor guy who bought the wheels gave up and bought another set, then they eventually arrived. The second time, I shipped a wheelset in 2 seperate, though identical boxes. One shows up in 3 or 4 days, the second shows up 3 weeks later. My recomendation is to not use parcel for any large items.


----------

